# Nonny?



## skatersmom (Jun 6, 2006)

Although I never post on this forum , I read it daily and have come to be quite interested in all our little malt families. I have learned so much about the breed from everyone and enjoy my time here. One thing I have noticed and was worried about is Nonny or more to the point lack of nonny . Has anyone heard from her, I dont want any personal details or anything like that about her , just from reading her posts about izzy and bruiser and chipper so often that as time as past i noticed or perhaps missed her posts , that she hasnt been on the forum , just a little worried thats all, I mulled it over along time before posting as i was torn about it being to personal to ask....................


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think we all miss Nonny. I don't know what's happening in her life, but I know she had some personal issues and I hope she's able to work them out in time. Hopefully she'll come back.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Sadly, I doubt she will ever come back after the verbal abuse and attacks her last posting received. It was some of the harshest and meanest posts I have ever seen on any message board. 

I think about her often and hope she is ok.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Sadly, I doubt she will ever come back after the verbal abuse and attacks her last posting received. It was some of the harshest and meanest posts I have ever seen on any message board.
> 
> I think about her often and hope she is ok.[/B]


I was trying to think of the right words to say, but now I don't have to, since this is what I was thinking.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope she is ok. she didn't deserve a lot of things that was said


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I miss Nonny to!! I hope she is well and feeling abit better


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Sadly, I doubt she will ever come back after the verbal abuse and attacks her last posting received. It was some of the harshest and meanest posts I have ever seen on any message board.
> 
> I think about her often and hope she is ok.[/B]


So well said, Deanna








And it didn't stop there - in a post about something entirely different this lady's posts were referred to as "psychoramblings". Nonny, if you are around, please don't judge all SM members by those few who know no better even if they do profess to be "medical professionals". Hope you're OK despite everything.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-I agree with all said above and Nonny-we'd sure love to have you back!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deanna put it very well and I couldn't agree more with what she said.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

God Bless her were ever she is.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I did not have to privilege of meeting Nonny but I have to admit I did look her up and read her past posts. I'm saddened that she was treated that way, I hope and pray she will give us another chance. I would love the opportunity to get to know her. Bless you Nonny and your furbabies


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I also think of Nonny and her family. I hope she is alright. I did try to PM her, a while back, but got no response. Nonny, if you are around, know that we miss you and think of often.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Sadly, I doubt she will ever come back after the verbal abuse and attacks her last posting received. It was some of the harshest and meanest posts I have ever seen on any message board.
> 
> I think about her often and hope she is ok.[/B]



Ditto....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If I remember correctly her family removed her from here as her last post was very frightening indeed.

Sometimes we can do more harm than good to those with serious problems.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> If I remember correctly her family removed her from here as her last post was very frightening indeed.
> 
> Sometimes we can do more harm than good to those with serious problems.[/B]


Brit, thank you for so simply and clearly expressing what I'm sure several folks have been wondering how to say.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

So very odd, last night as I was falling asleep a thought about Nonny popped into my mind. I hope she has found the help she needed.

Melanie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I was thinking about Nonny also!! I really hope she is ok, and that all her furbabies are also doing well. 
I was also thinking, WHERE is Sassy's Mom Pat??? I haven't seen any threads lately from her-- Hope she is doing well with her gorgeous Sassy as well!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> If I remember correctly her family removed her from here as her last post was very frightening indeed.
> 
> Sometimes we can do more harm than good to those with serious problems.[/B]


Yep, and thank you, Brit. 

I wish Nonny, and her family, the best.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have also thought of Nonny several times recently. I hope she is getting the help that she needs and I hope her pups are OK.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Hello from Nonny, Izzy, and Chipper*

Hi...
It's been years since I signed into the forum. Many of you were very kind to me and I truly appreciated the caring words. I faced some horrific health issues and even though it is still a daily battle, I am doing well. Izzy is still playing fetch and remains happy, even with her worsening heart problems. Chipper is excited because we are flying together to visit Bunny and Bruiser in a few days. 

Again, thanks to all of you who supported me.
Nonny


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nonny nice hearing from you, I have wondered how you were doing. I'm glad your fluffs are doing well. have a safe and wonderful trip I'm glad your here


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Nonny, i dont know you but welcome back to you and your babies!!:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just so very strange.. just yesterday or day before my thoughts went to Nonny, wondered how she was, and prayed all was OK with her.

I see she popped into some others thoughts as well! Parying this is a good sign that she is doing well!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Nonny, it was so nice to open SM this evening and see your post. I've thought about you and prayed that you were well. So glad to hear that you are doing well. Hope you stick around. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Nonny, glad to hear your babies are doing well, give Izzy a hug.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CathyB said:


> I did not have to privilege of meeting Nonny but I have to admit I did look her up and read her past posts. I'm saddened that she was treated that way, I hope and pray she will give us another chance. I would love the opportunity to get to know her. Bless you Nonny and your furbabies


I went back and read the thread, too ... because I wasn't a member back then, so, I didn't know who Nonny was.

Once again, I choose to see the warmth of our SM family. Yes, there was at least one poster who showed no empathy or compassion ... and, that is sad. I imagine when one is especially feeling very depressed ... that they don't need to hear unkind comments. Unkind comments aren't necessary, period. So, I'm sorry that happened to Nonny.

I think what touched me, in addition to the loving and compassionate SM posters ... was Joe's support to Nonny before he closed the thread. Joe, you do have a heart of gold.

Back to topic ... :thumbsup: 

Welcome back, Nonny. :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello! My, we've been talking about members coming back to SM recently, but geez.....this is great. It's so nice to hear from you. Oh, i changed my on line name recently, I used to be 2maltmom. (but now I have three malts!)

I'm glad you and your pups are doing well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I went back and read the thread, too ... because I wasn't a member back then, so, I didn't know who Nonny was.
> 
> Once again, I choose to see the warmth of our SM family. Yes, there was at least one poster who showed no empathy or compassion ... and, that is sad. I imagine when one is especially feeling very depressed ... that they don't need to hear unkind comments. Unkind comments aren't necessary, period. So, I'm sorry that happened to Nonny.
> 
> ...


 
I too was not a member at the time and just finished reading the thread. It warmed my heart to see the positive responses and the outpouring of compassion and love for Nonny. It saddened me the one or two posters that had no compassion. When one is depressed and as severely depressed as Nonny seemed to be, you just can't snap out of it, it's a daily battle and one that i fight every single second of every single day. I'm glad to see you come back. 
That was wonderful what Joe said when he closed the thread. 

Welcome back Nonny.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's why we LOVE Joe, he is one in a million.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I too was not a member at the time and just finished reading the thread. It warmed my heart to see the positive responses and the outpouring of compassion and love for Nonny. It saddened me the one or two posters that had no compassion. When one is depressed and as severely depressed as Nonny seemed to be, you just can't snap out of it, it's a daily battle and one that i fight every single second of every single day. I'm glad to see you come back.
> That was wonderful what Joe said when he closed the thread.
> 
> Welcome back Nonny.:grouphug:


:goodpost:

Nonny, I hope you're doing better and I hope you'll stick around.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I also do not know Nonny being new here...I looked up the thread and saw that many many more SM members were truly kind and compassionate. I am happy to be part of this family. Welcome back Nonny!:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Nonny, so glad you checked in. I've thought about you often & hoped you & the babies were doing ok. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nonny -- it's sooooooooooooo good to hear from you. You've truly been missed (and worried about).

Glad to learn that you're doing better and sincerely hope that you will rejoin the SM family.

Hugs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's so good to hear from you Nonny! I'm glad you and your babies are doing well. Welcome back!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nonny - it's nice to meet you! I hope that you and your babies will be around more often!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Nonny - it's nice to meet you! I hope that you and your babies will be around more often!


Ditto from us too!!!! Hi!


----------

